# New R10 Livery?



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

Looks like the Audis at Paul Recard are using the new 2008 livery, very little changed from the 07 one but still looks good.:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: New R10 Livery? (lappies)*

It'll be interesting to see them next week at Sebring. I'd imagine identical to this.


----------

